# 800 outlander



## keith (Dec 2, 2009)

is there a difference in the 06 800 and the 09-10 outlander? did they change alot or at all?


----------



## swampready (Aug 29, 2010)

06 visco lock is a little slower. 09-10 has a better air filter & intake. Overall not any big changes.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Isnt there a couple hp difference in the 06 compared to the 09+?? I think the newer ones have +/-6 hp more...cant remember right off


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

AN honest answer is...the 06-08 are faster...the 06's were the fastest. The R's have more power on paper and a better mid to top end. The 06 ECM's were NICE!...Most of the racers with the 07's and I think 08's put the 06 ECM's on there bikes. The low end is much better on those models. Atleast that is what a very good Can-Am racer told me along with others. I wish I could find a new left over 06 or 07 800 Outlander.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Bootlegger said:


> AN honest answer is...the 06-08 are faster...the 06's were the fastest. The R's have more power on paper and a better mid to top end. The 06 ECM's were NICE!...Most of the racers with the 07's and I think 08's put the 06 ECM's on there bikes. The low end is much better on those models. Atleast that is what a very good Can-Am racer told me along with others. I wish I could find a new left over 06 or 07 800 Outlander.


 How about 2010 and 2011 models, are they tuned down from the 06 as well? will the ECM work for the newer ones also?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

swampthing said:


> How about 2010 and 2011 models, are they tuned down from the 06 as well? will the ECM work for the newer ones also?


2010 and 2011 are the same as the 09's...all the 800R's are the same. No...the 06 ECM will NOT work on the newer ones. Those 06's were just plain out bad! They would fly...I know the ECM will work on the 07's and I think the 08's but not 100% sure. As you know the 800R's have more HP on paper but there low end is is lacking to what the earlier models had.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Bootlegger said:


> 2010 and 2011 are the same as the 09's...all the 800R's are the same. No...the 06 ECM will NOT work on the newer ones. Those 06's were just plain out bad! They would fly...I know the ECM will work on the 07's and I think the 08's but not 100% sure. As you know the 800R's have more HP on paper but there low end is is lacking to what the earlier models had.


I wanna do alot more races this year, both drag and oval pits. What would you recommend as first upgrades for the X mr?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

2010 OUTLANDER 800-ROTAX 800R EFI V-TWIN 71 HP
The industry’s most powerful engine.*
11.6 HP/100 lb. (Renegade 800R EFI)
10.6 HP/100 lb. (Outlander 800R EFI
http://forums.atvconnection.com/can-am-brp/312990-2010-outlanders.html

2006 OUTLANDER 800-BRP set out to build not only a fun ride but one with muscle. They have developed this new 800cc, V-Twin four valve SOHC engine with fuel injection that delivers an incredible 62 HP!!
http://www.atv.info/article.cfm?id=227


----------



## keith (Dec 2, 2009)

that awesome. my buddy will sell me his 06 800 for $4000k.i think its an 800r but not sure. i might just buy it off him. how many models did the outlander 800 have in 06 and did they have the same motor in all of them?


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

If its a 800r then it shouldn't be an 06. In 06 they were just 800's. They didn't go with the r till 08 or 09 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

800r's started in 09 and in 09 they got a little bit quicker engaging visco lok. The 2010 and up models with power steering get an even faster engaging visco lok.


----------

